# Oliva Series V Belicoso Cigar Review - pure bliss to smoke!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

picked one up to see what the fuss was all about. and... i would buy a box of these (luckily, i won't have to pay 10 bucks a stick when i do!). a...

Read the full review here: Oliva Series V Belicoso Cigar Review - pure bliss to smoke!


----------

